# Job Search advice for Non-EU TEFL Teacher?



## ahmiller

Hello All:

I am new to the Forum and need your help with strategies for finding an English teaching job in Italy. I am semi-retired and can apply for residency, but would like to teach EFL legally. I arrive in Rome on March 21st and understand that getting sponsored by an employer for a Permesso di Soggiorno will be the most difficult challenge for non-EU citizens. Please help!


----------



## Joppa

ahmiller said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I am new to the Forum and need your help with strategies for finding an English teaching job in Italy. I am semi-retired and can apply for residency, but would like to teach EFL legally. I arrive in Rome on March 21st and understand that getting sponsored by an employer for a Permesso di Soggiorno will be the most difficult challenge for non-EU citizens. Please help!


What kind of help do you require? What you've heard is true - no language school will sponsor you for a work visa because none will be granted - there are just too many language teachers wanting jobs, and they don't need a visa like you, being EU nationals, married to one or with permanent residency.


----------



## ahmiller

Joppa said:


> What kind of help do you require? What you've heard is true - no language school will sponsor you for a work visa because none will be granted - there are just too many language teachers wanting jobs, and they don't need a visa like you, being EU nationals, married to one or with permanent residency.



Thanks for your reply. Your description of the work visa situation for non-EU citizens is much as I expected. What I am looking for is workable strategies to overcome this obstacle, such as working part-time for a school without a contract and showing up strong, hoping that they will hire me.


----------



## Bevdeforges

ahmiller said:


> Thanks for your reply. Your description of the work visa situation for non-EU citizens is much as I expected. What I am looking for is workable strategies to overcome this obstacle, such as working part-time for a school without a contract and showing up strong, hoping that they will hire me.


It's a nice strategy, but in general the path to a work permit in just about any EU country involves finding an employer to sponsor you (which costs the employer in time and money) and then returning home to apply for the work visa from outside the EU.

This kind of thing normally only happens if you have some skill or experience that is not generally available in the local workforce - a bit tricky for Americans, given the number of native-speaking Brits in Italy looking for language teaching jobs.

I'm not familiar with the work rules in Italy, but in some countries working "for free" is not allowed on the theory that it is taking a position that should go to someone who needs a paying job.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## Joppa

Bevdeforges said:


> It's a nice strategy, but in general the path to a work permit in just about any EU country involves finding an employer to sponsor you (which costs the employer in time and money) and then returning home to apply for the work visa from outside the EU.
> 
> This kind of thing normally only happens if you have some skill or experience that is not generally available in the local workforce - a bit tricky for Americans, given the number of native-speaking Brits in Italy looking for language teaching jobs.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the work rules in Italy, but in some countries working "for free" is not allowed on the theory that it is taking a position that should go to someone who needs a paying job.


And UK specifically include unpaid, voluntary work as a banned activity, unless what you are doing is only done by unpaid volunteers, like helping with a soup kitchen.
Your only chance of a language job is if a company is looking for specifically US business English for their staff and you have qualification and experience in it - they may then be willing to go to the trouble and expense of supporting your work visa. But I suspect there are already US-qualified teachers available without a visa.


----------



## ahmiller

Bevdeforges said:


> It's a nice strategy, but in general the path to a work permit in just about any EU country involves finding an employer to sponsor you (which costs the employer in time and money) and then returning home to apply for the work visa from outside the EU.
> 
> This kind of thing normally only happens if you have some skill or experience that is not generally available in the local workforce - a bit tricky for Americans, given the number of native-speaking Brits in Italy looking for language teaching jobs.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the work rules in Italy, but in some countries working "for free" is not allowed on the theory that it is taking a position that should go to someone who needs a paying job.
> Cheers,
> bev


Thanks, Bev. Unless I can find a better one, the approach I'm planning to take is to network my way around Italy for a few months, meeting with school headmasters face-to-face (Italians like the personal touch, I'm told), and hope they try me on for size, which hopefully then leads to an offer/contract. I could get lucky, being in the right place at the right time... I know this whole approach is a longshot, but if I don't try, it will never happen. If I can get sponsored, I certainly wouldn't mind coming back to the States to apply for the work visa.

Best,
Allen


----------



## Joppa

ahmiller said:


> Thanks, Bev. Unless I can find a better one, the approach I'm planning to take is to network my way around Italy for a few months, meeting with school headmasters face-to-face (Italians like the personal touch, I'm told), and hope they try me on for size, which hopefully then leads to an offer/contract. I could get lucky, being in the right place at the right time... I know this whole approach is a longshot, but if I don't try, it will never happen. If I can get sponsored, I certainly wouldn't mind coming back to the States to apply for the work visa.


I think you will have a wasted trip, but if somebody does offer to take you on, chances are they are doing so illegally and you have no employment protection whatsoever, should you get injured or be made to work excessively long hours or not get paid (it has all happened). Plus any insurance cover you may have, such as medical, may not be valid if staying illegally.


----------



## ahmiller

Joppa said:


> I think you will have a wasted trip, but if somebody does offer to take you on, chances are they are doing so illegally and you have no employment protection whatsoever, should you get injured or be made to work excessively long hours or not get paid (it has all happened). Plus any insurance cover you may have, such as medical, may not be valid if staying illegally.


Well, that's very discouraging, but it has the ring of truth and experience behind it. As an alternative, I might apply for a residence permit (permesso per dimora) and tutor (quietly) on the side, while continuing to network and job search. This raises a question:

What path, if any, is there from a resident visa to a work visa (permesso per lavoro)? 

My assumption is that (if possible) it is much the same... get sponsored (good luck), return to the US, apply for work visa at the consulate, return to Italy and wait for Immigration to make a decision.

Regards,
Allen


----------



## Joppa

ahmiller said:


> Well, that's very discouraging, but it has the ring of truth and experience behind it. As an alternative, I might apply for a residence permit (permesso per dimora) and tutor (quietly) on the side, while continuing to network and job search. This raises a question:
> 
> What path, if any, is there from a resident visa to a work visa (permesso per lavoro)?
> 
> My assumption is that (if possible) it is much the same... get sponsored (good luck), return to the US, apply for work visa at the consulate, return to Italy and wait for Immigration to make a decision.


You cannot get a stay permit (_permesso di soggiorno_) without getting a long-stay visa, and it's not commonly issued to those of working age who don't intend to work (the assumptions are you will still try to get a black market job). If you want to stay longer than 3 months allowed under the Schengen rule, you have to convince the consulate you have enough non-earned income such as pensions, savings or investments to sustain you throughout your time in Italy, confirmation of accommodation such as rental contract, medical insurance, often health certificate from your doctor and police clearance (e.g. FBI rap sheet) and evidence that you will return to US at the end of your stay (e.g. job awaiting, business interest, family responsibility). 
You can just stay visa-free up to 90 days but make sure your declare your presence within 8 days of arrival called _Dichiarazione di Presenza_. This can be done at the airport when arriving from a non-Schengen country or at the police station when coming from another Schengen state. Keep the receipt or you may face expulsion if you cannot produce it on demand (police is getting hot on it).
If you do get an employer willing to sponsor you, then, as stated, you return to US and apply for a work visa at the consulate, and apply for _Permesso di Soggiorno per lavore_ in Italy.


----------



## ahmiller

Thank you! I have done a good deal of research, read three books and countless articles touching upon this, and in the space of five minutes, you have succinctly outlined the key issues. Much of what you say echoes my understanding, but your points about declaring my presence within 8 days of arrival (at the airport!) and keeping the receipt are new. I am putting together a checklist of key things to do and will certainly add these to the list.

I have most of the qualifications you mentioned (documentation, proof of funds, medical insurance). I will be staying with an Italian family for the first three months on a volunteer EFL program (15 hours/week teaching them English in exchange for room & board) and spend my spare time pursuing the residency permit, job networking and travelling (time permitted).

Question: If I intend to apply for residency, must I first go to the consulate here in the US to handle anything, or can this process be started when I arrive in Italy?

Regards,
Allen


----------



## Joppa

ahmiller said:


> Thank you! I have done a good deal of research, read three books and countless articles touching upon this, and in the space of five minutes, you have succinctly outlined the key issues. Much of what you say echoes my understanding, but your points about declaring my presence within 8 days of arrival (at the airport!) and keeping the receipt are new. I am putting together a checklist of key things to do and will certainly add these to the list.
> 
> I have most of the qualifications you mentioned (documentation, proof of funds, medical insurance). I will be staying with an Italian family for the first three months on a volunteer EFL program (15 hours/week teaching them English in exchange for room & board) and spend my spare time pursuing the residency permit, job networking and travelling (time permitted).
> 
> Question: If I intend to apply for residency, must I first go to the consulate here in the US to handle anything, or can this process be started when I arrive in Italy?


You need a visa obtained in advance to stay longer than 90 days in Italy. You can probably get a student visa, which usually enables you to work in spare-time, but this depends on the length of the course.


----------

